# ein = eine Person?



## TheGist

Hallo allerseits!

Ich bin über eine Wortkombination gestolpert und habe lange darüber nachgedacht, weil mir sofort nicht eingefallen ist, dass "ein" _eine Person_ bedeuten kann. Und weil ich noch nicht ein hundert Prozent sicher bin, möchte ich das noch mal klären. Da ist der Satz:

"Ich wär lieber Piratin. Auf einem großen Segelschiff, *wo über einem* die Segel im Wind knattern..."

Über einem = über einer Person ?

Und noch eine beiläufige Frage.
auf einem Schiff, wo (= auf dem)? (Ich bin zwar fast sicher, aber klingt sowieso ein bisschen seltsam für mich. "*Auf dem*" hört sich hier besser an, nicht wahr?)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Hutschi

"Ein" ist in "über einem" tatsächlich eine Person. 
"Wo" heißt hier: "auf dem".


"Über einem" ist aber eine unbenannte Person, nämlich die, die potentiell auf dem Schiff ist.
"Über einem" ist analog zu "man". Es bedeutet soviel wie "der Anwesende".

In "Wenn man auf dem Schiff sitzt und über einem die Segel knattern" ist "man" und "einem" die gleiche Person.

Im vorliegenden Fall stellt sich die Erzählerin vor, sie sei auf dem Schiff.

Der Satz bedeutet also umgeformt und ergänzt:

Ich wäre lieber Piratin. Ich wäre gern Piratin auf einem Segelschiff, auf dem über dem Anwesenden (in meiner Vorstellung: über mir) die Segel knattern.


----------



## Savra

_Über einem_ ist stärker auf den Leser bezogen. Wäre man selbst dort, würden über einem selbst die Segel knattern. Es paßt damit eher zu _man_: „… wo man die Segel knattern hört“. Der Leser soll sich vorstellen, daß sich über ihm Segel befinden, die im Wind knattern.

Ich hoffe und vermute, daß jemand die besseren Worte dafür finden wird. ;-)

_Auf dem_ ist nicht falsch, aber für mich klingt _wo _besser. _Auf dem_ steckt ja eigentlich schon im Anfang _auf einem_.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

"Wo" ist tatsächlich schöner als "auf dem", obwohl "auf dem" natürlich ebenfalls korrektes Deutsch wäre. Aber man wird eine Formulierung "auf einem ... auf dem" vermeiden - das wirkt ähnlich unbeholfen wie jede andere Wortwiederholung.

Unbeholfen ist allerdings auch das in Rede stehende "über einem" - weit besseres Deutsch wäre es zu sagen "wo man über sich die Segel im Wind knattern hört" oder von mir aus "wo über den Köpfen die Segel im Wind knattern". "Über einem" hat etwas Umgangssprachliches an sich.


----------



## berndf

Es hat dieselbe Bedeutung wie das unpersönliche "man". Allerdings kann "man" nur im Subjekt stehen. Ich denke, am einfachsten kannst Du "einem" hier einfach als Dativform von "man" ansehen.


----------



## berndf

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Unbeholfen ist allerdings auch das in Rede stehende "über einem" - weit besseres Deutsch wäre es zu sagen "wo man über sich die Segel im Wind knattern hört" oder von mir aus "wo über den Köpfen die Segel im Wind knattern". "Über einem" hat etwas Umgangssprachliches an sich.


Ich persönlich empfinde dies _einer, [eines,] einem, einen_ nicht als umgangssprachlich oder unbeholfen.

Beispiele finden sich in der Literatur. Z.B. bei Schiller "Wie einen der rauhe Kriegesbesen fegt und schüttelt von Ort zu Ort" oder Tucholskys "Wenn einer eine Reise tut" (in Abwandlung eines Textes von Matthias Claudius).


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Ach, Beispiele, in denen "einer" NICHT unbeholfen ist, gibt es zuhauf. HIER allerdings wirkt es doch ziemlich patschert, wie wir Ostösterreicher sagen würden.  Wie es halt zu gehen pflegt: Für geschliffenen Sprachgebrauch lassen sich keine allgemeingültigen Regeln aufstellen - nicht alles, was richtig ist, ist auch elegant, und dieselbe Formulierung, die im Satz A sehr wohl elegant und treffend ist, macht im Satz B einen holprigen Eindruck...


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn wir die stilistische Ebene betrachten, so ist sie sehr persönlich und auf einer eher poetischen Linie angesiedelt.

"Ich *wär *lieber Piratin. 

Das ausgefallene (flüchtige) "e" in "wär" drückt eine stärkere emotionale Bindung aus. Zugleich zeigt das fehlende Auslassungszeichen, dass der Satz eher zart als korrekt beginnt.

Anschließend folgt eine romantische Stimmung:

Auf einem großen Segelschiff, *wo über einem* die Segel im Wind knattern..."

Diese Stimmung wird aufgebaut: Der Satz beginnt mit einer Auslassung, in der der vorhergehende Satz nachklingt. _

Auf einem großen Segelschiff ...
=_* (Ich wär lieber Piratin) auf einem großen Segelschiff,*"
Durch diesen Kunstgriff wird der erste Satz gedanklich verdoppelt, ohne doppelt ausgesprochen zu werden.

Es ist kein Dieselschiff und kein Riesenkreuzer, es ist ein sehr individuelles Schiff, bei dem man die Bretter knarren hört.
Und nun folgen die Töne:*wo über einem* die Segel im Wind knattern..." 
Sie kattern nicht "auf dem Schiff" sondern "über einem" (= über der darunterbefindlichen Person, die aufmerksam alles aufnimmt)

Bewusst wird nicht gesagt "über mir", sondern "über einem". Das ist bereits eine Verallgemeinerung, bei der der Leser oder Zuhörer in Gedanken einbezogen wird.

Der ganze Text hängt sehr vom Tonfall ab. Für mich klingt er nicht unbeholfen, sondern romantisch.

Mündlich würde ich sogar umgangssprachlich sagen: "über ei'm"


----------



## berndf

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Ach, Beispiele, in denen "einer" NICHT unbeholfen ist, gibt es zuhauf. HIER allerdings wirkt es doch ziemlich patschert, wie wir Ostösterreicher sagen würden.


Alles klar, dann hatte ich Deine Aussage falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Vielleicht sollte ich's ja ein wenig erklären:
Erstens bin ich generell nicht davon überzeugt, dass mir die Kombination aus Präposition + einer gefällt (obwohl sich auch da sicherlich das eine oder andere Beispiel finden lässt, wo eine solche Formulierung perfekt passt).
Zweitens aber ist die konkrete Formulierung hier so unglücklich, weil es ja um eine PiratIN geht - das ist doch ziemlich ungewöhnlich, wieviele Piratinnen kennen wir denn? "Einer" hingegen (und daher auch "einem") ist doch vollkommen eindeutig männlich, und das ist angesichts der (sprach)witzigen und erfreulich irritierenden "Piratin" eben einfach verhatscht. Darum plädiere ich für "wo man ... hört". (Gewiss, die feministische Sprachpolizei wird hier einwenden, dass auch "man" an "Mann" anklingt, nur... es gibt halt keine weibliche Form von "man", und darum wird "man" nahezu allgemein als geschlechtsneutral empfunden. Aber bei "einer" ist das ganz etwas anderes: Da heißt die weibliche Form eben "eine".) Summa summarum halte ich das Zitat also für ein vortreffliches Beispiel dafür, dass Verlage heutzutage zumeist viel zu wenig Mühe auf das Lektorat verwenden...
Hutschi: romantisch ist eher Deine Evokation des Piratenschiffes als der Originaltext. Gefällt mir ja sehr gut, aber an knarrende Planken zu denken, wäre ja um nichts weniger naheliegend, wenn der Satz über die Segel mit "man" statt mit "einem" formuliert wäre - der Romantik steht also eine grammatikalisch (im Hinblick auf das Genus) bessere Formulierung nicht im Wege. Und übrigens, das Gegenteil von korrekt ist für mich nicht zart, sondern falsch - und genau das, falsch nämlich, ist "wär" ohne Apostroph.


----------



## Hutschi

"Wär"  ohne Apostroph ist falsch, völlig klar.

Aber "einem" steht sowohl für männliche als auch für weibliche natürliche Personen. Es ist lediglich grammatisch ein männliches Geschlecht. Das gleiche gilt für "man".

Es gibt ja auch einige, die "frau" statt "man" verwenden, wenn es um Frauen geht. Das markiert aber neben dem Geschlecht auch eine spezielle Betrachtungsweise.

"Wenn einer der Wind die Haare durchzaust" - das wäre sowohl grammatisch als auch natürlich weibliches Geschlecht.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Pardon, aber das ist glatt falsch. Wenn einer eine Reise tut, dann kann er was erzählen - wenn eine eine Reise tut, dann kann sie was erzählen. Klar wird dennoch häufig, weil das Deutsche eben eine außergewöhnlich patriarchalische Sprache ist, "einer" für beide Geschlechter verwendet, und dagegen ist auch (wenn wir bei der Grammatik bleiben und nicht von feministischen Anliegen sprechen) überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Aber wenn es schon ausdrücklich um eine "Piratin" geht... siehe oben, zweimal muss ich es ja nicht erklären. Der Unterschied ist, dass es zu "einer" eben AUCH die weibliche Form gibt, im Gegensatz zu "man". Das hat also nichts, aber wirklich nicht das Geringste mit dem kleingeschriebenen "frau" zu tun, das kein Wort, sondern ein (gesellschaftspolitisch ja durchaus origineller, aber inzwischen durch inflationären Gebrauch nur noch enervierender) Scherz ist.


----------



## berndf

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Zweitens aber ist die konkrete Formulierung hier so unglücklich, weil es ja um eine PiratIN geht - das ist doch ziemlich ungewöhnlich, wieviele Piratinnen kennen wir denn? "Einer" hingegen (und daher auch "einem") ist doch vollkommen eindeutig männlich, und das ist angesichts der (sprach)witzigen und erfreulich irritierenden "Piratin" eben einfach verhatscht.


Das unpersönliche "einer" wird traditionell ausschließlich in maskuliner Form verwandt. Grimm diskutiert dies ausführlich. Lies dir den Artikel zum Stichwort "einer" mal durch.

Es bleibt Dir unbenommen, dies nicht zu mögen. Der Versuch dem Konstrukt mit diesem Argument die Standardsprachlichkeit abzusprechen, läuft hingegen ins Leere.



Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Pardon, aber das ist glatt falsch.


Eben nicht.


----------



## Savra

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Ach, Beispiele, in denen "einer" NICHT unbeholfen ist, gibt es zuhauf.


Auch ungeschliffenes Deutsch kann Hochdeutsch sein. In diesem Fall ist es so.



> Zweitens aber ist die konkrete Formulierung hier so unglücklich, weil es ja um eine PiratIN geht - das ist doch ziemlich ungewöhnlich, wieviele Piratinnen kennen wir denn?


Hier sollte natürlich das generische Maskulinum stehen. _Piratin _macht sämtliche Atmosphäre und Vorstellung zunichte, die man bei einem Pirateninnenschiff hat.



> Summa summarum halte ich das Zitat also für ein vortreffliches Beispiel dafür, dass Verlage heutzutage zumeist viel zu wenig Mühe auf das Lektorat verwenden...


Was auch immer Du sonst meinst: darin stimmen wir überein!


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Äh - drücke ich mich wirklich derart unverständlich aus? Ich spreche dem Konstrukt ja eben ausdrücklich NICHT die Standardsprachlichkeit ab - ich sage nur, dass es an DIESER Stelle schlechtes Deutsch ist, weil ja auch das Wort PiratIN kaum existiert. Und wer Sprachgefühl hat, den stört der harte Kontrast zwischen der extrem ungewöhnlichen Form "Piratin" und der eindeutig männlichen Form "einer/einem" (die, jaja natürlich, als Pronomen für beide Geschlechter gebräuchlich ist, aber was ändert denn das an ihrer evidenten - grammatikalischen - Männlichkeit, die deshalb sofort ins Auge springt, weil es die weibliche Form eben AUCH gibt, wenn sie auch in solchem Zusammenhang nur im sehr bewusst gewählten Ausnahmefall gebräuchlich ist?). Und, wohlgemerkt, plädiere ich ja keineswegs dafür, hier auf den weiblichen Dativ "einer" auszuweichen, weil eben fraglos standardsprachlich die maskuline Form die gebräuchliche ist. Aber maskulin ist sie trotzdem - deshalb finde ich, hier wäre auf das tatsächlich neutrale "man" (oder eine andere neutrale Formulierung) auszuweichen gewesen... Insgesamt ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass sich Sprachgefühl nicht in Regeln fassen und auch nicht durch Regeln erfassen lässt. Und dann: Es ist schließlich niemand gezwungen, Sprachgefühl zu haben. Das Kleister-und-Schere-Deutsch der Schulmeister ist ja fraglos richtiges Deutsch, und wem das genügt: kein Problem.

Abschließend sei die Bemerkung gestattet, dass es leicht abwegig ist, ein zwischen 1854 und 1860 erschienenes Werk noch 2009 als den ewig gültigen Standard vorauszusetzen. Sprache ändert sich, ob's einem - ha! hier passt es! - gefällt oder nicht. Also:


berndf said:


> Das unpersönlich "einer" wurde 1854 traditionell ausschließlich in maskuliner Form verwandt.


Na dann.

Edit: Das bezog sich jetzt nicht auf Savra - Dein Posting war noch nicht da, als ich zu tippen anfing  Worin wir beide NICHT übereinstimmen, ist mir auf die Schnelle nicht ganz klar, darüber muss ich noch etwas meditieren...


----------



## Spharadi

*Wo über einem*: hier ist "einem" das unpersönliche (deklinierte) Pronomen.  Zur Erläuterung versuchen wir mal den Satz ins Englisch zu übersetzen. 
I'd rather be a piratress, on a big sailing ship *where upon you* the sails are flapping in the wind.   
Daraus kann man ersehen, dass "einem" das unpersönliche Pronomen meint.


----------



## berndf

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> ich sage nur, dass es an DIESER Stelle schlechtes Deutsch ist, weil ja auch das Wort PiratIN kaum existiert.


Die Frage ob "einem" richtig und idiomatisch ist, steht in keinem Zusammenhang damit, ob "Piratin" existiert oder nicht.

Durch die Wahl des Indefinitpronomens "einem" statt des Personalpronomens "mir" wird der zweite Satz explizit entpersonalisiert, d.h. nicht nur auf die Autorin bezogen. Insbesondere wird der Leser eingeladen sich eine soche Situation (über sich die Segel im Wind knattern zu hören) vorzustellen.





Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> weil eben fraglos standardsprachlich die maskuline Form die gebräuchliche ist.


Danke.





Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Insgesamt ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass sich Sprachgefühl nicht in Regeln fassen und auch nicht durch Regeln erfassen lässt.


In der Tat. Und darum halte ich es nicht für angebracht, das Deine hier entgegen tradiertem Usus derart zu verabsolutieren.



Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Abschließend sei die Bemerkung gestattet, dass es leicht abwegig ist, ein zwischen 1854 und 1860 erschienenes Werk...


Wenn Du, wie Du schriebst, das Argument für "frau" statt "man" (Gott sei Dank) nicht akzeptierst, ist die gegebene Erklärung auch heute noch genauso nachvollziehbar, wie vor 150 Jahren.


----------



## Spharadi

*Wo über einem
*Hilfreich wäre auch, denke ich mal, ins Russische zu übersetzen. Wie würde denn der Satz lauten?  Ich vermute, man würde das Pronomen Свой benutzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Und in Deutsch könnte man statt "wo über einem" auch schreiben "wo über dir" ... analog zu Englisch.

Allerdings kann das auch zu Missverständnissen führen. 
(Hier ist nicht gemeint "über Dir" (also der andere) - sondern "über einem" - aber der Zuhörer kann es verwechseln.)


----------



## TheGist

Spharadi said:


> *Wo über einem
> *Hilfreich wäre auch, denke ich mal, ins Russische zu übersetzen. Wie würde denn der Satz lauten?  Ich vermute, man würde das Pronomen Свой benutzen.



"свой" würde man auf keinen Fall hier verwenden. Wie in Englisch, "над тобой" (=over you) passt hier gut, wenn man eine unbenannte Person meint, und dadurch auch auf die Leser/Hörer beziehen will.

Danke für die Diskussion. Sehr interessant!


----------



## sokol

Naja - in diesem Fall:


TheGist said:


> "Ich wär lieber Piratin. Auf einem großen Segelschiff, *wo über einem* die Segel im Wind knattern..."


wäre es wirklich ungewöhnlich, die weibliche Form zu verwenden.
Im Sinn der Bemühungen um geschlechtsneutrale Sprache ist heutzutage zwar diese Version durchaus denkbar:
"Ich wär lieber Piratin. Auf einem großen Segelschiff, wo über *einer* die Segel im Wind knattern ..."
Die Verwendung von "einer" wirkt aber trotzdem in jedem Fall markiert - wohl jeder, der das liest, wird sich dessen bewusst werden, dass "einer" so nur gebraucht wird, wenn man bewusst geschlechtsneutral bzw. - in diesem Fall halt - dem natürlichen Geschlecht folgend formuliert.
Es handelt sich bei diesem Ersatz von "einer" durch "eine" also im Prinzip um dasselbe wie beim Ersatz von "man" durch "frau" in einem Satz wie: "Er hat ihr gefallen, also hat sie ihn ganz einfach angesprochen: frau weiss heutzutage, was sie will."

Es kann also wohl kaum ein Zweifel bestehen, dass dieses "einer" dem unpersönlichen "man" entspricht - und sich somit auch ganz selbstverständlich, in unmarkierter Alltagssprache, auf Frauen beziehen kann.


Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Pardon, aber das ist glatt falsch. Wenn einer eine Reise tut, dann kann er was erzählen - *wenn eine eine Reise tut, dann kann sie was erzählen.* Klar wird dennoch häufig, weil das Deutsche eben eine außergewöhnlich patriarchalische Sprache ist, "einer" für beide Geschlechter verwendet, und dagegen ist auch (wenn wir bei der Grammatik bleiben und nicht von feministischen Anliegen sprechen) überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Aber wenn es schon ausdrücklich um eine "Piratin" geht... siehe oben, zweimal muss ich es ja nicht erklären. Der Unterschied ist, dass es zu "einer" eben AUCH die weibliche Form gibt, im Gegensatz zu "man". Das hat also nichts, aber wirklich nicht das Geringste mit dem kleingeschriebenen "frau" zu tun, das kein Wort, sondern ein (gesellschaftspolitisch ja durchaus origineller, aber inzwischen durch inflationären Gebrauch nur noch enervierender) Scherz ist.


*(meine Hervorhebung)
*Dieser Fall liegt anders: "wenn einer eine Reise tut, dann kann sie was erzählen"  wäre falsch - und "wenn einer eine Reise tut, dann kann *er* was erzählen" klingt heutzutage unrund, wenn sich das Ganze auf eine Frau beziehen soll - männliche Formen (einer, er) auch in solchen Konstruktionen für weibliche Bezugspersonen zu verwenden, wäre in der Tat veraltete Sprache.

Nicht so aber im oben angeführten Fall - da sollten wir schon differenzieren.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Ich bin nicht sicher, wieviel Sinn es hat, das noch ein paar Mal durchzukauen... trotzdem:


sokol said:


> Naja - in diesem Fall (...) wäre es wirklich ungewöhnlich, die weibliche Form zu verwenden.


Genau. Und darum habe ich ja geschrieben:


Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Und, wohlgemerkt, plädiere ich ja keineswegs dafür, hier auf den weiblichen Dativ "einer" auszuweichen, weil eben fraglos standardsprachlich die maskuline Form die gebräuchliche ist.


Sondern ich hätte Frau Funke, wäre ich ihr Lektor gewesen, vorgeschlagen: "wo man über sich die Segel im Wind knattern hört" oder "wo über den Köpfen die Segel im Wind knattern". Inzwischen gibt es freilich von Hutschi einen noch viel besseren Vorschlag, dem ich mich vorbehaltlos anschließe: "wo über dir..." DAS heißt geschlechtsneutral formulieren; und obwohl ich (was diese ganze Diskussion aus meiner Sicht reichlich grotesk macht) in 98 Prozent aller Fälle ein geschworener Feind all der verkrampften und sprachverhunzenden Versuche bin, der deutschen Grammatik den patriarchalischen Stachel zu nehmen (klappt nämlich einfach nicht), halte ich es in einem so extremen Fall wie hier, wo es um eine "Piratin" geht, für ebenso borniert und abwegig, sich NICHT um eine geschlechtsneutrale Formulierung zu bemühen, wie sonst meist, sich ja um eine zu bemühen.



sokol said:


> Es kann also wohl kaum ein Zweifel bestehen, dass dieses "einer" dem unpersönlichen "man" entspricht - und sich somit auch ganz selbstverständlich, in unmarkierter Alltagssprache, auf Frauen beziehen kann.


Nicht nur kaum einer, sondern überhaupt keiner. Mein Zweifel bezieht sich ja nur darauf, dass es sich dabei um GUTES (im Unterschied zu: bloß richtiges) Deutsch handelt. Bloß richtiges Deutsch bringt bald jemand zusammen - das macht aus Schreibern noch keine Literaten.



sokol said:


> Nicht so aber im oben angeführten Fall - da sollten wir schon differenzieren.


Leider nein: Diese Differenzierung ist nämlich mindestens so "markiert" wie die Verwendung von "einer" an dieser Stelle. Noch einmal: Zu "man" gibt es schlichtweg keine feminine Form. Klein geschriebenes "frau" ist kein Wort, sondern ein Scherz. Zu "einer" hingegen gibt es eine feminine Form: "eine". Dieser fundamentale Unterschied lässt sich durch noch so viele Wiederholungen der immer gleichen Beteuerung, dass es grammatikalisch zulässig ist, "einer" AUCH auf Frauen anzuwenden, nicht aus der Welt schaffen.



sokol said:


> ... klingt heutzutage unrund, wenn sich das Ganze auf eine Frau beziehen soll...


Genau. Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können.


----------



## Savra

@Tifoso Bonisolli: _Einem _ist bereits biologisch neutral.



Hutschi said:


> Und in Deutsch könnte man statt "wo über einem" auch schreiben "wo über dir" ... analog zu Englisch.


Dann liegt der Satz irgendwo zwischen Umgangssprache und Fehler, jedenfalls wenn mit _dir man _ gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Savra said:


> Dann liegt der Satz irgendwo zwischen Umgangssprache und Fehler, jedenfalls wenn mit _dir man _ gemeint ist.



Es wird auch in literarischer Sprache oft so verwendet.



> Dann, ja dann, kommt man leicht ins Grübeln. Über Dinge, an die man im Alltag nicht denkt. Wenn außerhalb dieses großen, dunklen, leeren Hauses ein Gewitter tobt mit Blitz, Donner und Regen, der wild gegen das Fensterglas trommelt, die Spinnenweben an der Decke wackeln lässt und die Ratten in ihre Löcher scheucht. *Wenn über dir die Dielen knarren*, als ob jemand darüber laufen würde.


http://robert-koch-schule-frankfurt.de/deutsch/stuhl.html

Auch zu Goethes Zeit gab es die Form bereits:

Platen:


> *XIV. (24.) Italien im Frühling 1831.*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Ach, besser wär’s, wenn über dir des Himmels ehrnes Zelt
> Einbräche, dieses Land der Schmach zu tilgen aus der Welt;
> Es wäre besser, wenn das Meer zugleich von Ost und West
> Wegschwemmte deines Männervolks unselig letzten Rest!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Quelle:
> August Graf von Platens sämtliche Werke in zwölf Bänden. Hrsg. v. Max Koch und Erich Petzet. Zweiter Band. Gedichte. Erster Teil. Leipzig 1910.
> 
> ~~~~~~~


http://www.goethezeitportal.de/index.php?id=4447


Es gibt zahlreiche Beispiele diesrer Form.
In der Gegend, in der ich geboren bin, wurde sie oft verwendet, ich selbst habe sie ebenfalls oft verwendet.
In der Umgangssprache wird aus "du" manchmal "de".
"Wo de dir nicht sicher bist, musste nachdenken ..."
Wie ich aber weiter oben schon bemerkte, kann das zu Missverständnissen führen, insbesondere in Gegenden, die die Form nicht kennen.

Verwendet wird es also in literarischer Sprache und in Umgangssprache und analog in Dialekten.

Vermeiden sollte man es bei Erklärungen, wenn ich direkt zu jemandem spreche. (Wie in dem Satz: "Vermeiden solltest du's, wenn du direkt zu jemandem sprichst.")


----------



## berndf

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> ...in einem so extremen Fall wie hier, wo es um eine "Piratin" geht, für ebenso borniert und abwegig, sich NICHT um eine geschlechtsneutrale Formulierung zu bemühen, wie sonst meist, sich ja um eine zu bemühen.



"Einem" wird von vielen Sprechern (siehe z.B. #23) auch heute noch als geschlechtsneutral verstanden mindestens aber als genauso geschlechtsneutral wie "man". Wie gesagt, du kannst die nicht mögen und die Formulierung entsprechend ablehnen, anderen aber "gutes Deutsch" basierend aus deinem abweichenden Wortverständnis aufzwingen zu wollen, indem Du sie als "borniert" bezeichnest, geht entschieden zu weit.

Anders als bei Grammatikregeln, lässt sich bei Wort- und Sprachempfinden nicht mit eindeutigem _richtig _oder _falsch _operieren. Hier sollte man schon das Nebeneinander verschiedener Traditionen respektieren.

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich versuche nicht die Verwendung von "einem" als optimal oder gar zwingend zu beschreiben, sondern nur als traditionskonform und als nicht beanstandensnotwendig. Mir persönlich gefällt Hutschis Vorschlag stilistisch auch am besten, weil der Leser hier nicht nur einbezogen, sondern sogar direkt angesprochen wird, was für die Vermittlung einer Empfindung hilfreich ist.


----------



## sokol

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Nicht nur kaum einer, sondern überhaupt keiner. Mein Zweifel bezieht sich ja nur darauf, dass es sich dabei um GUTES (im Unterschied zu: bloß richtiges) Deutsch handelt.


In diesem Thread geht es aber nun einmal nicht um stilistisch gutes Deutsch, sondern lediglich um die Bedeutung (und Anwendung) dieses unpersönlichen "ein/er".
Ich finde übrigens nicht, dass im Satz mit der Piratin "einer" grundsätzlich stilistisch abzulehnen sei - ich glaube nicht, dass ich das selbst so schreiben würde, das ist aber in diesem Thread nicht der Punkt: das wäre dann ein neues Thema, für einen neuen Thread. 



Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Leider nein: Diese Differenzierung ist nämlich mindestens so "markiert" wie die Verwendung von "einer" an dieser Stelle. Noch einmal: Zu "man" gibt es schlichtweg keine feminine Form. Klein geschriebenes "frau" ist kein Wort, sondern ein Scherz. Zu "einer" hingegen gibt es eine feminine Form: "eine".


Mein Standpunkt hinsichtlich sprachlicher Richtigkeit ist durch und durch pragmatisch: was in der sprachlichen Wirklichkeit verwendet wird, kann man nicht gut als "falsch" bezeichnen.
Es ist mittlerweile ein Faktum, dass "frau" anstelle von "man" verwendet wird - sehr häufig mittlerweile auch schon in der Literatur. Somit ist "frau", als weibliche Form von "man", vom deskriptiven Standpunkt unzweifelhaft ein Wort der deutschen Sprache - ebenso wie unpersönliches "eine" in derselben Verwendung (anstelle von "einer"), wobei letzteres bei weitem nicht so häufig ist wie "frau". 

Doch auch das sollte eigentlich in einem neuen Thread besprochen werden - genaugenommen ist das hier schon eine Abschweifung vom Thema.  Zu "frau" in dieser Verwendung gibt's noch keinen Thread - es spricht nichts dagegen, einen zu posten.


----------

